# How much does a check up cost?



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

Obviously I know it varies depending on where you live and the vet you go to, but I was just curious what the average cost for a rat check up is. I want to take my girls in just to make sure they're perfectly healthy, but don't know how much I'll need to have ready.


----------



## Scumbat (Jun 26, 2016)

It really just depends on the vet. You just need to call whichever vet you are going to and ask their prices. At our clinic we have a 'wellness exam' and an 'illness' exam. The wellness exam is cheaper but not all places do that. Also some places offer multi pet exams. The only way to know how much it will be is to call the office and speak with the front desk.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

$30-$60 in most cases. Some vets ask extra for more than 1 rat. Is there anything about your rats that worries you? If not, I would save for when they need it. Rats can be stressed at the vet and catch stuff- I would go only if your rats are showing signs of illness. There are many tests you can do at home to catch early diseases.


----------



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

I've noticed Ruby has some red crust around her eyes. She doesn't sneeze much at all, just the occasional sneeze, but I just wanted to catch it early in case she's starting to contract a URI.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It truly depends on where you live and your vets. Pricing by vets can vary widely. For example when I lived in Texas just to see the vet was $80 per rat. 

Your best bet is just to call around and ask for prices.

Sneezing is not good at all. But I would first check for any environmental causes. What bedding you use, how clean is the cage being kept, does anyone smoke in the home, if you use fleece do you use scented detergent, are you lighting candles/incense, using air fresheners or other sprays?

Treating stuff early when it first starts up is much better then waiting until it gets worse as well!


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> Sneezing is not good at all. But I would first check for any environmental causes. What bedding you use, how clean is the cage being kept, does anyone smoke in the home, if you use fleece do you use scented detergent, are you lighting candles/incense, using air fresheners or other sprays?


I took my rats into the vet because they all starting sneezing a lot suddenly. The vet checked them out and listened to their lungs (which were clear) and said it was allergies from something dusty... It turned out that the new bedding I used was the culprit! It was still hemp bedding but not the normal brand I was using.

The big difference between rats having allergies and URI is if you rat telephone them (hold your rat up to your ear) to listen if their lungs sound clear. If the sounds are mostly coming from the nose it's allergies and there's an environmental factor. However if it's hard to hear a trip to the vet is always a safe bet.

Vet prices are regulated in Germany and just for a check up and some herbal supplements it's 15 euros roughly $16, but that's not helpful to what might be in your area.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

In Milwaukee, Wisconsin my vet charges $40 for a standard visit. If I bring more than one in, I get charged what they call a "litter fee" which is a charge for a group. I normally only get the litter fee when I bring them all in for a checkup. The litter fee is about $60. Sometimes if I only bring two, they'll see the 2nd for free if the exam isn't too intensive and doesn't take long.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

thelmaandlouise said:


> I've noticed Ruby has some red crust around her eyes. She doesn't sneeze much at all, just the occasional sneeze, but I just wanted to catch it early in case she's starting to contract a URI.


The red crust is probably poryphrin(sp?)


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

As someone who has worked in the veterinary field, all vets charge different prices depending on your location and the clinic itself. In Canada, a specialist costs around $75 here, while a general asks $60. Definitely call around to see how much they ask for an examination fee, and also make sure you ask about the vet's experience. I've seen many hospitals where they over charge for a novice veterinarian when you can pay less for someone far more experienced. Some hospital are also far over priced (One hospital charged me $70 for 30mL of Prednisolone) so be careful weary of that as well. Wish you luck!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Only counting the small number of GOOD rat vets I've found, the range for the ones I usually go to is between $40-$80 for a typical exam. If vets consider rats "exotic" (which most do) then it's usually a little more expensive for whatever ridiculous reason. I think generally anything that's not a cat or a dog is considered an exotic to most vets, lol. But if you can afford it, and it's a good vet, I would always say it's worth it since it's been so hard to find good rats vets for me.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Around me the least expensive was $56.00 and the most around $150.00 but that was a few years ago. Part of the price had to do with how qualified the vet was the other was how much overhead the vet had... The least expensive practice was an old established one with two vets that worked out of a remodeled house. The more expensive vets had nicer and more modern offices with larger staffs to pay. I suppose someone has to pay for the extra overhead.


----------

